# My Havana Series



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)

All feedback appreciated. I'll keep posting more havana photos in this thread.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 15, 2011)

They look very nice but they deserve to be posted larger and maybe the almost-duplicates culled out.


----------



## Liban (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey Traveler, lovely name by the way. travelers have a great curiosity of the world and are never content with how much of the world they've experienced. i'm one myself. 

I thought i posted them at 940px wide, but maybe the site here resizes them? not sure. i'm new here. 

Thanks for the compliment, for me they are all different, but i definitely understand why some might seem similar to you. 

happy travels!


----------



## clbryant19811 (Apr 15, 2011)

Great pics. I went to Havana 2 years ago and loved it.  Was supposed to go back this year but not going to happen.


----------



## fokker (Apr 15, 2011)

Excellent series. Too many individual photos to go really give much specific C&C, but I like your style. Are a lot of these done in HDR, or just a lot of playing with levels and curves etc?


----------



## Liban (Apr 16, 2011)

clbryant19811 said:


> Great pics. I went to Havana 2 years ago and loved it.  Was supposed to go back this year but not going to happen.


 
I know, been there 6 times now. Once havana gets in to you, it's a tough place to forget.


----------



## Liban (Apr 16, 2011)

fokker said:


> Excellent series. Too many individual photos to go really give much specific C&C, but I like your style. Are a lot of these done in HDR, or just a lot of playing with levels and curves etc?


 
Hey fokker, thanks for the comment.  It's a mix between HDR and some long exposure photography.  Just quickly, the first 2 for instance are long exposure shots, about 20-30 seconds, if I remember correctly, and just converted to B&W.  The last one for example is an HDR that was converted to B&W,.


----------



## Liban (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Davor (Apr 16, 2011)

Love the series! good photography too many for C&C, and why post individually, next time post your photos in the first post please.


----------



## Liban (Apr 17, 2011)

Davor said:


> Love the series! good photography too many for C&C, and why post individually, next time post your photos in the first post please.


 
hey Davor.  I hear you. Some forums, i go to, it's 3 images or 4 per post maximum and if one goes over it, people are pissed. i've learned through the years that 1 post 1 image never pisses anyone off, guess I was wrong lol.  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Liban (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Liban (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## rjackjames (Apr 20, 2011)

great serious, I love it


----------

